# They are Here, "B" vom Coldwater Canyon



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Arrived this morning. All strong and healthy pups.
6 females and 4 males


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations. These should be "Auzome" pups! Couldn't resist. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Great lookin pups! I tried my hardest to convinve the wife we needed one of them over the lab pup we got, even went on the website and went through the photo galleries and all but she wanted a 'cute' dog. :roll:


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

They are cute in a hairy, bearded, bird finding kind of way.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

tell her the cute dog is her responsibility, because you are getting a hunting dog to go HUNTING with. remember this isn't about the kind of dog, its about her telling YOU how YOU will participate in YOUR activities. that is an unfair amount of control that will often lead to hard feelings toward her & the lab. it may not mean anything now, but as these things add up over time the little things become big. feel free to show her my post.
you might also want to tell her that the cute labs bite people about 4 times more often than the dreaded "pitbull."


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a dirty rotten lie Pops2. Labs are one of the safer breeds. Pits as I am sure you recall are by far the most dangerous. Not to hijack this thread especially with empirical evidence. See this page http://www.dogbitelaw.com/Dog%20Attacks ... lifton.pdf 
Myself I would love a bearded lady. How much are those girls going for anyway?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

not a lie at all. the 3 most popular large breeds are lab golden and german sheperd. they are also the 3 most common large breeds to bite AT ALL. pits and the mutts called pits are actually less likely to bite at all, but when they do bite they do a lot more damage. the big 3 usually bite hard once and let go. the primary fator in most breeds ranking in overall popularity. the more popular a breed is the more likely it is to be owned by irresponsible dipthongs that will breed any two pieces of crap for a quick buck, mishandle it out of pure ignorance and fail to properly restrain it because of a breeds reputation as being safe. for every well bred lab or golden w/ a solid predictable temperament, there are 50 POS that range from rock solid to fear biting nerve bags.
if pit bulls & their crosses bit at the rate of labs & goldens they would kill about a thousand people a year instead of the 4-6 they actually do.


----------

